# EKWB-GPU Block / Nickel Problem



## DEU-ROlli (29. Dezember 2020)

Moin in die Runde,

kann jemand von den erfahrenen/ sachkundigen unter euch hierzu etwas sagen. Ich habe keine Ahnung was hier passiert ist!

Kreislauf:
- 2 x Kupferradiator 
- CPU-Block: EKWB Velocity (Nickel) - Keine Probleme! Extra geöffnet und geprüft, sieht aus wie neu!
- EKWB XRes mit DDC, keine Probleme

- und dann dieser GPU Block von EKWB, vernickelt.

Erst im März gekauft! Beanstandung beim Händler läuft gerade.

Übrigens, Flüssigkeit = seit Jahren ausschließlich Dest. Wasser und einen Schuss G48... hatte noch nie irgendwelche Probleme...

Augenscheinlich löst sich die Nickel beschichtung. Aber warum???


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Kommt bei EK immer wieder mal vor, dass Beschichtungen nicht stabil sind und sich ablösen. Das ist zwar schlecht für dich, aber ist ein übliches Problem bei EK.


----------



## DEU-ROlli (29. Dezember 2020)

Ah okay. Habe so etwas mal in Beiträgen vor langer Zeit gelesen. Schade das sowas immer noch vorkommt.

Gut dann bin ich nochmals bestätigt dass es sich um eine Art "Produktionsfehler" handelt. 

Beste Grüße @all!


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Es ist gut möglich, dass dir dennoch die Garantie verweigert wird, weil du kein EK-Kühlmittel verwendet hast. Das ist natürlich Unfug, weil in den Kühlmitteln mehr oder weniger immer das gleiche Zeug drin ist, aber ist leider so.


----------



## DEU-ROlli (29. Dezember 2020)

Das können Sie gerne versuchen.

Sollte dies der Fall sein werde ich berichten...


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

Im Luxx gab es unlängst erst einen Fall in der Richtung. Da war zwar der Grund ein anderer, aber es hat sich ein ziemliches Theater mit EK entwickelt. Weil da über PayPal gezahlt wurde, hat sich PayPal der Sache angenommen und der Luxxer hat sein Geld schlussendlich wiederbekommen.
In der Regel hilft es bei den großen Wakü-Firmen immer, wenn die für ihren Mist keinen Ersatz anbieten wollen, das in irgendwelchen Facebook-Wakü-Gruppen publik zu machen oder sonst wo, wo potenziell sehr viele Leute es sehen können. Die großen Läden leben von PR, nicht von der Qualität ihrer Produkte.


----------



## DEU-ROlli (29. Dezember 2020)

Leider ist das so. Danke für die Tips! In meinem Fall hängt ein großer deutscher Reseller nahe Köln dazwischen. Mal schauen... wenn es Probleme gibt gebe ich laut. Ansonsten danke für das flotte und qualifizierte Feedback!


----------

